# Cabbage fail



## crazzycajun (Jul 21, 2018)

This years garden had a rough start my cabbage yield was pitiful. That being said has anyone tried to use store bought cabbage for sauerkraut? I seen on triple d where they did this for bierocks and claimed success. I have also eaten at some of these places on the show and their “bbq” was mediocre at best tia


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 21, 2018)

I haven't actually made sauerkraut, but don't see why you can't use store bought cabbage. It came from a farm, amirite?:p Do you have farmers markets near you? You might be able to buy right from the farmer. 
I always want to try the places in triple d...lol...I binge watch it! I always wonder how good some of the places actually are because he never says anything bad about them. What does he do when the place isn't good? Just don't show it?


----------



## richorn (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm gonna plead ignorance...  what is wrong with store bought cabbage?  Asks the guy that has never had the alternative!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 21, 2018)

Nothing is wrong with the store bought however I’ve read/heard that store bought doesn’t ferment properly as well fresh cabbage for sauerkraut.


----------



## richorn (Jul 21, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> Nothing is wrong with the store bought however I’ve read/heard that store bought doesn’t ferment properly as well fresh cabbage for sauerkraut.


AH!  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 21, 2018)

I was going to make sauerkraut last summer and the recipes I looked at were stupidly simple: put cabbage, water, and salt into a jar and let it sit at a cool room temperature for a few months.

I did see in a few recipes the advice to "use the freshest cabbage available," so perhaps that is why it might be better with cabbage directly from your garden.

Interesting read here about why you don't have to worry about botulism (it ferments in an anaerobic environment which is one of the requirements for creating botulism). However, because of the fermentation, no botulism will grow. This link also provides some other reasons why super-fresh cabbage is important:

Is there a risk of botulism in fermented foods?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 21, 2018)

I have a friend who turns 50 heads of store bought cabbage into homemade sauerkraut yearly. He's certainly never had problems!

There is alot of 'internet' stories out there remember. if some one couldn't make store bought cabbage to Kraut..I don't think it was the cabbage.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 22, 2018)

All I use is store bought and works just fine. I'm down to my last jar, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info will give it a try and post back


----------



## rjob (Jul 23, 2018)

What about farmers market in your area as a source for fresh cabbage?


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2018)

I see where you are coming from thinking that there could be a preservative used on storebought but I am fairly confident the lacto will eventually overcome it and ferment it just fine.  A well known thing among homebrewers is that malt is very rich in lacto and a little sprinkled on top of the crock will speed the ferment up considerably.  Haven't tried making it myself yet but on the list of things to do.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2018)

I ferment store bought....   I think the purple is beautiful...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fermenting-kraut.132186/#post-899139


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2018)

Store bough should be fine they don't treat cabbage with a preservative like they do lettuce. That being said you should be fine. Show us your process and finish.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Jul 23, 2018)

Dave, you just moved kraut way up on the todo list with your % based recipes.  I didn't see a post where you tasted it or reviewed?  I assume that recipe worked well?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2018)

There you go.... Now you know everything I know....  :)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view.122804/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-part-2-follow-up-7-30-14.133850/#post-923585


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks good Daveo. I don't think the group that I make kraut with would go for the purple though!


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 23, 2018)

You should be okay with store bought. The issues are with sugars and the bacteria on the cabbage that causes the fermentation. The older the cabbage, the less bacteria you have to start the fermentation process.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 25, 2018)

Red cabbage with vinegar is good too.  I like the German red cabbage and apples..


----------



## buzzy (Jul 30, 2018)

U should use the late cabbage varieties. They have a higher sugar content. If mine doesn’t grow good I buy local


----------

